# Pics of my Touring...



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

It took a while. I actually had the rims back in December but one was curbed and I tried to unload them, twice!!!, but no takers so I ended up just keeping them and avoided spending even more money. The tires are P Zero Nero M&S 235/40 and the rims are 18X8.5 with a 38 offset. I have about an inch clearance in the rear. Here they are...


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice Yugo :rofl:


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

drmwvr said:


> Nice Yugo :rofl:


Thanks :rofl:


----------



## Thomas Andersen (Oct 30, 2003)

Looks Sharp! 

I see you have the same amount of clearance on your exhaust pipes that I do. I am a little disappointed that another inch or so of pipe does not extend past the end of the rear apron. Currently you can't see that nice Remus lettering and wolf head. But I did not want any cutting done. Oh well.


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

Japan Electric Red wagon owners unite!

We're located in Northern, NJ, too. Stop by with the wagon sometime!


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Nice Touring :thumbup: No tinting...?


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

mgorgel said:


> Nice Touring :thumbup: No tinting...?


2nd the tint... At least the rear windows... Even 50% all around would look nice... :thumbup:


----------



## terry325xiwagon (Apr 11, 2004)

jcatral14 said:


> It took a while. I actually had the rims back in December but one was curbed and I tried to unload them, twice!!!, but no takers so I ended up just keeping them and avoided spending even more money. The tires are P Zero Nero M&S 235/40 and the rims are 18X8.5 with a 38 offset. I have about an inch clearance in the rear. Here they are...


Very sharp wagon, I pick mine up in August


----------



## sailher (Feb 16, 2004)

Mr. Know-It-All said:


> BMW needs to make a ZHP Touring. :thumbup:


They do, just not in the US.  I'd love to have the 330xdT. More HP and MUCH more Torque than the 325.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Thank you all for your kind words :thumbup: 

Thomas: The exhaust I think is fine where it is. I think it would look odd if it stuck out any further.

Ben: I'll drop by sometime :thumbup: 

mgorgel, Salvator: I'm debating whether to get tints or not. I'm thinking 50% all around is ok. I just don't want to give smokey a reason to give me a ticket.

Mr Know-it-all, sailher: If they had a ZHP wagon that would be sweeeeet :bigpimp: 

terry: Thanks. I still want to check out your Phatbox one day


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Imola looks incredible on a wagon. :thumbup: 

Alex


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

jcatral14 said:


> mgorgel, Salvator: I'm debating whether to get tints or not. I'm thinking 50% all around is ok. I just don't want to give smokey a reason to give me a ticket.)


50% would look good, is legal in VA at least... Check here for your state...

www.tintdude.com


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

mgorgel, Salvator: I'm debating whether to get tints or not. I'm thinking 50% all around is ok. I just don't want to give smokey a reason to give me a ticket.

I totally understand!! I actually like the red color on the touring...


----------

